# Carrier Ac - "dry"



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

Does anyone know how the carrier AC works on the "dry" setting? With the fixed location of the condenser and evaporator, how does it dry the air without cooling it? I don't really see how an air conditioner can act as a dehumidifer without also cooling the air. If you do understand how it works, would it be more efficient to run it in the "dry" setting if all you want to do is dehumidify the air?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess I need to go out and look at my AC I don't remember a dry mode. To remove moisture you have to get below the dew point and that mean you have to pull heat out of the air. Now we have dehumidifiers that cool the air "standard AC" than reheats the air but that takes more engery not less.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I camped during the winter, and condensation formed on the windows, as it was much warmer inside, than out. I put it on "dry" and it was set on the current temp, and didn't drop the temp any. Left for a few hours, and when I came back, it was dry inside, and the temp was fine. I didn't ask any questions about it, just glad it worked!








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think I ever had to use the Dry mode yet

Don


----------



## TBone (Mar 19, 2006)

I ran my 03 527rls in the "DRY" mode during a very wet and humid but cool weekend and found the "DRY" mode to do little more than the "COOL" mode would do. I finally had to shut the AC off and run a small space heater, then shut off the space heater and run the AC. I repeated this several times to get control of the humidity.
I have not tried the "DRY" mode in the new unit.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dry mode will cycle the compressor more. Cooling the coil to the point of moisture removal then cycling it off but keeping the fan running to move the wet air over the coil. This repeats when the coil warms back up.

If it is wet and cool run a space heater then and the AC in DRY mode to remove the humidity.


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Dry mode will cycle the compressor more. Cooling the coil to the point of moisture removal then cycling it off but keeping the fan running to move the wet air over the coil. This repeats when the coil warms back up.
> 
> If it is wet and cool run a space heater then and the AC in DRY mode to remove the humidity.


CamperAndy,
If that is the way it works, (which is fairly sophisticated) it makes sense. I knew you would know the answeer - I am impressed! I am just curious - is this general knowledge you have about dehumidification or did you actually contact Carrier? I am not being critical, just impressed (envious) of your comprehensive engineering and mechanical knowledge!! How about starting your own website------ASK CAMPERANDY


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

To my knowledge anytime you put it into automatic mode it is in dry mode. And as Andy said It cycles the AC compressor while leaving the fan on and holding the temp setting. We use our in the "dry mode" more than any other. First cool the trailer off with high then go right to Auto\Dry.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We camped this weekend in the "great wet" of Northcentral Pa. Since it rained almost all weekend we ran the AC on "dry". We found that it helped greatly to take the humidity out of the camper and keep it comfortable inside. 
Perhaps it's "all in my head" but it seems to have worked for us.

PS Despite the rain we had a great weekend.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jlb said:


> Dry mode will cycle the compressor more. Cooling the coil to the point of moisture removal then cycling it off but keeping the fan running to move the wet air over the coil. This repeats when the coil warms back up.
> 
> If it is wet and cool run a space heater then and the AC in DRY mode to remove the humidity.


CamperAndy,
If that is the way it works, (which is fairly sophisticated) it makes sense. I knew you would know the answeer - I am impressed! I am just curious - is this general knowledge you have about dehumidification or did you actually contact Carrier? I am not being critical, just impressed (envious) of your comprehensive engineering and mechanical knowledge!! How about starting your own website------ASK CAMPERANDY








[/quote]

It is actually in the manual and I do a lot of reading. Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never given a lot of thought to how the dry mode works. Just that it does.
Thanks for the explanation Andy







.

And Mike... Glad to hear you had a good one inspite of the rain.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

